# 12 killed in Afghanistan amid protests over reported Quran burning



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2011)

*12 killed in Afghanistan amid protests over reported Quran burning*

By the CNN Wire Staff
UPDATED: 08:50 PM EDT 04.01.11

Twelve people were killed Friday in an attack on a U.N. compound in northern Afghanistan that followed a demonstration against the reported burning last month of a Quran in Florida, authorities said.

The fatalities comprised seven U.N. workers and five demonstrators, officials said.

Another 24 people were wounded, said Abdul Rauof Taj, security director of Balkh province.

Lal Mohammad Ahmadzai, a spokesman for the police in Mazar-e-Sharif, told reporters that a number of suspects "who might be the main organizers" had been arrested.

U.N. Peacekeeping Director Alain Le Roy said the seven U.N. fatalities were international staffers -- three civilians and four international security guards. No Afghan U.N. staff members were among the dead, he said.

"I understand there were hundreds, if not thousands, of demonstrators. Some of them were clearly armed and they stormed into the building."

He said the security guards tried their best to halt the demonstrators' advance, but were overwhelmed.

Le Roy said it was not clear that the United Nations was the target. "It happened to be the U.N. because the U.N. is on the ground."

Five demonstrators were killed in the violence; one person's throat was cut, he said.

A U.N. source said the dead included four Nepalese security guards as well as U.N. workers from Norway, Sweden and Romania.

The U.N. Security Council met Friday and issued a statement condemning the attack, which occurred at the operations center of the United Nations Assistance Mission in Afghanistan (UNAMA), and calling on the Afghan government to investigate.

Haji Sakhi Mohammad, a businessman in Mazar-e-Sharif, said that the incident began after Friday prayers, when many people joined a protest against the burning of the Quran.

People calling "Death to America" marched to the U.N. compound and broke in, he said. At that, gunfire broke out and "I saw protesters shot to death."

A student in Mazar-e-Sharif said he and his friends joined the protesters, who numbered in the hundreds. "When we reached the UNAMA office, we came under gunfire by Afghan security guards.

Protesters became angry and stormed the building.

"The student said some of the protesters found several loaded AK-47s and used them to kill security guards and other people inside the building.

The attack followed a demonstration against the reported burning of a Quran by Florida pastor Terry Jones, who gained international attention last year when he announced that he was planning to burn a Quran, the U.N. source with knowledge of events said.

Jones is the pastor of the 60-member Dove World Outreach Center church near Gainesville. Last year, after an outcry followed his announcement of plans to burn a Quran on the ninth anniversary of the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks, he canceled them. Last month, however, he reportedly did burn Islam's holy book.

The church says on its website that it planned to put the Quran on trial on March 20, and, "if found guilty of causing murder, rape and terrorism, it will be executed!"

Another post on the website, which uses an alternative spelling for the book, says "the Koran was found guilty" during the mock trial and "a copy was burned inside the building."

On Friday, Jones said in an e-mailed statement that the attack in Afghanistan shows that "the time has come to hold Islam accountable."

"We must hold these countries and people accountable for what they have done as well as for any excuses they may use to promote their terrorist activities," he said.

Atta Mohammad Noor, the governor of Balkh province, said the attackers had used the protests against the burning "as a cover for this violence."

Afghanistan President Hamid Karzai called the attacks "an act against Islam and Afghan values."

NATO Secretary General Anders Fogh Rasmussen said the victims were only trying to help the Afghan people.

"In targeting them, the attackers have demonstrated an appalling disregard for what the U.N. and the entire international community are trying to do for the benefit of all Afghans," he said.

U.S. President Barack Obama also condemned the attack. "We stress the importance of calm and urge all parties to reject violence and resolve differences through dialogue," he said.

White House spokesman Jay Carney said he would not speculate on the motivation behind the attack, but added that it was "in no way justified, regardless of what the motivation was."

The Council on American Islamic Relations also released a statement condemning the attack. "Nothing can justify or excuse this attack," said the group, which describes itself as America's largest Muslim civil liberties and advocacy organization.

From CNN.com

###


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2011)

> The student said some of *the protesters found several loaded AK-47s and used them to kill security guards and other people* inside the building.



Normal.

There you are, an innocent protester, and, hey, _whadya know_, it's a loaded AK-47.

SEVERAL loaded AK-47s.

And so you say to your friends, you say, "Hey! My innocent protester friends, let's kill security guards and other people inside this building."

W. T. _FFFFF!!!1!_

(Just when did letters to the editor go out of style?)


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Power to the people


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2011)

^ Yeah, the power of _self control._


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ Yeah, the power of _self control._



Uncle James has spoken


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Carpet bomb the whole country, pave it and use it as a middle east air strip.  Savages


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 2, 2011)

land-for-sale said:


> Carpet bomb the whole country, pave it and use it as a middle east air strip.  Savages



carpet bomb YOUR HOUSE...and build a mosque


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> carpet bomb YOUR HOUSE...and build a *mousge*



A _what?
_


----------



## buff1 (Apr 2, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> carpet bomb YOUR HOUSE...and build a mousge



wow NOW I KNOW UR FAKE!!!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 2, 2011)

need-glasses said:


> A _what?
> _



what what??!!


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Rip


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 2, 2011)

buff1 said:


> wow NOW I KNOW UR FAKE!!!



oh your opinion is very important


----------



## buff1 (Apr 2, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> oh your opinion is very important



ur a troll


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 2, 2011)

buff1 said:


> ur a troll



where twins


----------



## buff1 (Apr 2, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> where twins



lol


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2011)

Like Muslims need a reason to kill.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Like Muslims need a reason to kill.



yah muslims invented ALL the war machines of the 21st century...they like to make an ART out of killing


----------



## vortrit (Apr 2, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Like Muslims need a reason to kill.



No doubt


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> yah muslims invented ALL the war machines of the 21st century...they like to make an ART out of killing



They use suicide vest in malls. That's like the "finger painting" of killing. No style whatsoever. But it's like a national pastime to them.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 3, 2011)

DOMS said:


> They use suicide vest in malls. That's like the "finger painting" of killing. No style whatsoever. But it's like a national pastime to them.



MALLS??!!
didnt the cocaine cowboys spray everyone at the mall...and now they are being praised and taken as a role model


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> MALLS??!!
> didnt the cocaine cowboys spray everyone at the mall...and now they are being praised and taken as a role model



I'm sorry, I don't speak Muslim babble. Would you mind translating that?


----------



## KelJu (Apr 3, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> yah muslims invented ALL the war machines of the 21st century...they like to make an ART out of killing



Senseless violence isn't mutually exclusive to Muslims, but they have far less compassion for their targets.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 3, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm sorry, I don't speak Muslim babble. Would you mind translating that?



use the dictionary


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 4, 2011)

Crazy people in this world i tell ya


----------



## grynch888 (Apr 4, 2011)

bullshit


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> Power to the people



Wow, you're OK with that?
I used to give Muslims the benefit of a doubt being that I live in a melting pot and I am around all cultures, races, religions and nuts....but I can't understand how you or others are OK with this. 
I hear few Muslims denouncing violence...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> use the dictionary



You're being a little short there.


Don't tell me you're about to blow up!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

crispy-black-water-member-hanging-upside-down-from-a-bridge said:


> Wow, you're OK with that?
> I used to give Muslims the benefit of a doubt being that I live in a melting pot and I am around all cultures, races, religions and nuts....but I can't understand how you or others are OK with this.
> I hear few Muslims denouncing violence...



I had to scroll up to see if this is the anything gose section

listen u idiot...no one belongs in Afghanistan but afghans...and Afghanistan will always raise the banner of shareia


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I had to scroll up to see if this is the anything gose section
> 
> listen u idiot...no one belongs in Afghanistan but afghans...and Afghanistan will always raise the banner of shareia



I'm an idiot? Let me get this straight....you're a smelly camel jockey living in a country you don't like yet you say no one but Afghans belong in Afghanistan...

You should be deported back to your country, you don't deserve to live in this beautiful country.

I always defended the Muslims here but I noticed most have hate filled in them...religion of peace, not so.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)

Let the games begin.....since I don't want to hurt the innocents I will carpet bomb your private messages.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I had to scroll up to see if this is the anything gose section
> 
> listen u idiot...no one belongs in Afghanistan but afghans...and Afghanistan will always raise the banner of shareia



Wow. You got min0, who is the most tolerant person here, to not like you.

You're a special kind of goat fucker.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

Iraqis-danced-over-my-dads-dead-body said:


> Wow. You got min0, who is the most tolerant person here, to not like you.
> 
> You're a special kind of goat fucker.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 4, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> Carpet bomb the whole country, pave it and use it as a middle east air strip.  Savages


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I had to scroll up to see if this is the anything gose section
> 
> listen u idiot...no one belongs in Afghanistan but afghans...and Afghanistan will always raise the banner of shareia




And americans only belong in america then.  I see under your name is says USA.  So go back to where you came from and live like the rest of the savages in mud huts and hate us while you live in squalor.  Bye Bye


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

^ mud huts?? He's Saudi! Those fuckers are loaded. But they stink like fermented balls and curry.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone have the video link to that Akmed fucking his donkey all while the US military is watching through their night vision?


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ mud huts?? He's Saudi! Those fuckers are loaded. But they stink like fermented balls and curry.




Sorry he would have been living like the rest of the mongrels if we hadn't shown them how to drill and extract the oil.  Unless the manages to put a drill tip onto a donkey and aim it down they would still be living like pauperish desert people.  Your welcome


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 4, 2011)

Not the one I was thinking of:

LiveLeak.com - Iraqi man doing donkey


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> Sorry he would have been living like the rest of the mongrels if we hadn't shown them how to drill and extract the oil.  Unless the manages to put a drill tip onto a donkey and aim it down they would still be living like pauperish desert people.  Your welcome



You can put an Arab in a building, but you can't take the savage out of an Arab.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Apparently. 

Saudichild isn't there a jihadi forum for workouts that you can be a part of.  .  Training with weighted bomb vests, deadlifting dirty bombs, or ak curls.  Maybe a little bit of the dirka dirka dropsets.  Bye troll


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Like Muslims need a reason to kill.



Sad but true


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 4, 2011)

Saudichild?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/124899-awesomely-stupid-tattoos.html#post2227496


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I had to scroll up to see if this is the anything gose section
> 
> listen u idiot...no one belongs in Afghanistan but afghans...and Afghanistan will always raise the banner of shareia



Sharia law? You should be so proud. 

"A Saudi Arabian father forced his 10-year-old daughter  to return to her 80-year-old husband Sunday, after she was found hiding  at the home of her aunt for 10 days, Arab News reported.                                                             The young girl's husband, who denies he is 80 despite family  claims, accused the aunt of violating the terms of his marriage, allowed  by Sharia Law."


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Sharia law? You should be so proud.
> 
> "A Saudi Arabian father forced his 10-year-old daughter  to return to her 80-year-old husband Sunday, after she was found hiding  at the home of her aunt for 10 days, Arab News reported.                                                             The young girl's husband, who denies he is 80 despite family  claims, accused the aunt of violating the terms of his marriage, allowed  by Sharia Law."



show me a hadith or a quran verse that supports FORCED marriages....u aint gonna find it 

and dont give me the aisha 9 year old and today 18 year old 
your great grandfather probably married a girl that young....and dont forget about the little girl that was flirting with Abraham linclon writing him a letter telling him how sexy he is with a beard


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Anyone have the video link to that Akmed fucking his donkey all while the US military is watching through their night vision?



talking about ONE video when america is probably the BIGGEST animal porn producer.....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> show me a hadith or a quran verse that supports FORCED marriages....u aint gonna find it



Well then, you Arabs are even fucking that up. Awesome...



saudichild89 said:


> and dont give me the aisha 9 year old and today 18 year old your great grandfather probably married a girl that young....and dont forget about the little girl that was flirting with Abraham linclon writing him a letter telling him how sexy he is with a beard



Your fucked up culture is not indicative of the rest of the world. My grandfather was 24 when he married his 22 year old high school sweetheart. 

Plus, no one outside the Middle East cheats on their wives with goats.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


>



all this for cartoons?.....what cartoons bitch?
its your fuking crusade and its never forgotten and the UKs role in helping establish and empower the zionist state of israel is also remembered..when NATO finally gets dumped in the garbage....it will be the UKs final decade...MWAHAHA


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Well then, you Arabs are even fucking that up. Awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said your fuking great grandfather u useless son of a bitch


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

WATCH JUST WATCH 
the tide is tuning the other way now


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> all this for cartoons?.....what cartoons bitch?
> its your fuking crusade and its never forgotten and the UKs role in helping establish and empower the zionist state of israel is also remembered..when NATO finally gets dumped in the garbage....it will be the UKs final decade...MWAHAHA



What? You spend too much time goat fucking to watch the news? 

But hey, you're Muslim, I was expecting too much. 

Eat any good books lately?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> What? You spend too much time goat fucking to watch the news?
> 
> But hey, you're Muslim, I was expecting too much.
> 
> Eat any good books lately?



how da fuk do u think I learned english...I read books 
and no I dont watch faux news....they can make anyone look bad...just add what ever pic u want and add a piano music from a scary movie...WHAT A JOKE


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## AlphaONE (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck Haj.


seriously, fuck those, dirty sand niggers.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> how da fuk do u think I learned english...I read books



I figured that you're 11 year old wife taught you. Or maybe it was your goat lover. They're both smarter than you. 




saudichild89 said:


> and no I dont watch faux news....they can make anyone look bad...just add what ever pic u want and add a piano music from a scary movie...WHAT A JOKE



Since you seemed to have missed it: Your fucked up people are trying to kill a Dutch guy for drawing comics. You know, that shit your people just love to do.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I figured that you're 11 year old wife taught you. Or maybe it was your goat lover. They're both smarter than you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



listen...I dont give a shit if u draw me...my prophet or your prophet...if u do..good for u...I will give u the darts
but if there is a plane...flying around my village bombing me for years....I will hang u by the balls slit your throat and draw cartoons with your blood....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> listen...I dont give a shit if u draw me...my prophet or your prophet...if u do..good for u...I will give u the darts
> but if there is a plane...flying around my village bombing me for years....I will hang u by the balls slit your throat and draw cartoons with your blood....



And you're people have been a drain on the whole world for centuries. Bravo. No one gives a shit about your useless people. The oil some of your people sit on does more for the world than your people.

An Arab Internet tough guy? That's a first at IM, I believe. 

What're you going to do? Strap a bomb to your post?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> And you're people have been a drain on the whole world for centuries. Bravo. No one gives a shit about your useless people. The oil some of your people sit on does more for the world than your people.
> 
> An Arab Internet tough guy? That's a first at IM, I believe.
> 
> What're you going to do? Strap a bomb to your post?



naaah 
your funny I kill u last


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> naaah
> your funny I kill u last


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> naaah
> your funny I kill u last




Go mix up some homemade TATP an kill yourself.  One less jihadist savage in the world.  A good day


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> Go mix up some homemade TATP an kill yourself.  One less jihadist savage in the world.  A good day



I swear if I could only force feed u glass and kick u down the stairs....


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I swear if I could only force feed u glass and kick u down the stairs....




LOL angry arab.  Shocker


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> Go mix up some homemade TATP an kill yourself.  One less jihadist savage in the world.  A good day



hang u by the balls and force u to give me the TATP recipe


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> hang u by the balls and force u to give me the TATP recipe



Is that how you Arabs blow people?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

lame boooooooooo


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



your not funny 
maybe a littel more practice


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)

It hurts, don't lie.
Right now you're strapping yourself with explosives and heading down the airport.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> your not funny
> maybe a littel more practice



Funny? I'm posting facts you slow ass bastard.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Funny? I'm posting facts you slow ass bastard.



funny how u never find Muslims drawing cartoons 
as well as invading other country,torturing prisoners etc etc


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> funny how u never find Muslims drawing cartoons --*They have no talent whatsoever.*
> 
> as well as invading other country, --*How can they get there? By Camel?*
> 
> torturing prisoners etc etc----Your people don't take prisoner, you either bomb them along with yourself or you cut their throats.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



someone needs to unload on your face


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> Afghanistan will always raise the banner of shareia



Yes, that's why it is such a shit hole, just like the rest of the Islamic world.  But, I agree that no one should be there except their own people.  We should get out and stop distracting them from slaughtering each other.  

I commend the heroic pastor for his courageous act.  If he did anything wrong it was burning the Koran instead of an actual muslim.  Fucking animals, every last one of yous.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Yes, that's why it is such a shit hole, just like the rest of the Islamic world.  But, I agree that no one should be there except their own people.  We should get out and stop distracting them from slaughtering each other.
> 
> I commend the heroic pastor for his courageous act.  If he did anything wrong it was burning the Koran instead of an actual muslim.  Fucking animals, every last one of yous.



well u know what?
these ppl have been destroying superpowers on their land one after the other through out their history.......and quss what?
according to the prophet Mohammed pbuh the taliban will defeat Israel 
YouTube - Hadith of the Holy Prophet Pathan of the Khorasan are the Army of Imam Mahdi. TAKMEEL-E-PAKISTAN 

and according to the Jews...the taliban are the lost tribe of Israel 
YouTube - LOST TRIBES OF ISRAEL IN AFGHANISTAN / DESCENDENTS OF JEWS 1/3 (ISLAM AHMADIYYA)

get ready for a ride...we are going to go through some big changes in our lifetime


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2011)

Meh, Israel will drop a nuke on the Taliban before they'd be wiped out.  Then, they'd force the remaining muzzies to convert to Judaism, which they should have already done to the Palestinians 50 years ago.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Meh, Israel will drop a nuke on the Taliban before they'd be wiped out.  Then, they'd force the remaining muzzies to convert to Judaism, which they should have already done to the Palestinians 50 years ago.



if they decide to use the (Samson option)....they will only kill a portion of us...and the rest of us that will survive will swallow Israel in one bite.....BTW the prophet Mohammed said that the war will be so violent....that birds will fall out the sky....and the muslim army thats heading to Israel will be divided to 3 

the first will all run away...they will never be forgiven...they will all go to hell
the second will all die
the third is when Jesus comes and we have victoryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

miracles in the land of jihad 
YouTube - MIRACLE "we have no supply, but you are with us Allah.."
2011
YouTube - Jihad miracle


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 4, 2011)

Jesus won't need to come back.  The USA will provide enough nukes to take care of the entire middle east.  As soon as the area is free of radiation, the entire region will be annexed into Israel and the remaining muzzies will have to convert to Judaism.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Jesus won't need to come back.  The USA will provide enough nukes to take care of the entire middle east.  As soon as the area is free of radiation, the entire region will be annexed into Israel and the remaining muzzies will have to convert to Judaism.



what ever...u are giving me opinions and am crossing the puzzle of life for u


----------



## AlphaONE (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> funny how u never find Muslims drawing cartoons
> as well as invading other country,*torturing prisoners* etc etc




you're full of shit.


Arabs are WELL known for doing that bullshit, even to their own people.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> It hurts, don't lie.
> Right now you're strapping yourself with explosives and heading down the airport.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> funny how u never find Muslims drawing cartoons
> as well as invading other country,torturing prisoners etc etc



Are you fucking serious?

How about Iraq invading Kuwait? 

How about slowly cutting the head off of an innocent reporter?

I was willing to back off after your joke, but fuck that and fuck you, towel-head.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

AlphaONE said:


> you're full of shit.
> 
> 
> Arabs are WELL known for doing that bullshit, even to their own people.



when Bowe R. Bergdahl gets captured...he ends up teaching the Taliban ambush tricks

but when a Iraqi mujahid...I will let u watch 
LiveLeak.com - Iraqi soldier turns his gun against fellow coalition-troops


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Are you fucking serious?
> 
> How about Iraq invading Kuwait?
> 
> ...




this is an Internet forum.....dont come in here like a cowboy that wants to fight in a bar


----------



## Tesla (Apr 4, 2011)

Kill this thread, Please!!  Capp??


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Kill this thread, Please!!  Capp??



good idea 
I cant stand not being the last to swing


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 5, 2011)

The only way there will be peace in the world is to kill every last filthy, goat fucking, left hand ass wiping, 7th century living, towel wearing sand nigger and that time will come in my lifetime.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> The only way there will be peace in the world is to kill every last filthy, goat fucking, left hand ass wiping, 7th century living, towel wearing sand nigger and that time will come in my lifetime.




thax for the lols in the morning


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> when Bowe R. Bergdahl gets captured...he ends up teaching the Taliban ambush tricks
> 
> but when a Iraqi mujahid...I will let u watch
> LiveLeak.com - Iraqi soldier turns his gun against fellow coalition-troops



fake.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> fake.



No, I'm sure that saudichild is a real Arab. He smells like sweaty goat.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

DOMS said:


> No, I'm sure that saudichild is a real Arab. He smells like sweaty goat.



do u just wanna go to jerry springer and settle it once and for all?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

DOMS said:


> No, I'm sure that saudichild is a real Arab. He smells like sweaty goat.



tell your ppl 
that Islam has real men


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> tell your ppl
> that Islam has real men




Committing cowardly terrorist acts in the name of some imaginary friend.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> Goat lovers are real men, too!



No. No, they're not.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Yes. Yes, they are.



dude...what the hell is wrong with u..u fukin disgusting
america has all kinds of animal porn stars...tom and jerry etc etc maybe thats why u so fuked up in the head


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

and now they have cow and chicken


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2011)

You're a disgrace to all Muslims.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You're a disgrace to all Muslims.



u are a disgrace to our planet


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

to the universe


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hes a shit stain to all man kind.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Hes a shit stain to all man kind.



your a shit stain to everything that breathes


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> dude...what the hell is wrong with u..u fukin disgusting
> america has all kinds of animal porn stars...tom and jerry etc etc maybe thats why u so fuked up in the head



You use my own joke back at me in the reply? Lame.

Don't you have some women you can oppress? Quit stinking the place up with the smell of goat shame.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

DOMS said:


> You use my own joke back at me in the reply? Lame.
> 
> Don't you have some women you can oppress? Quit stinking the place up with the smell of goat shame.



yes I have
but am available if u want me to oppress u too


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

O SHIT metrosexual 
WTF is that??!!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

no sex with u 
only oppress


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 5, 2011)

Well...it looks like we are dealing with a kid. So Salami ulickem to you and goodbye.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> O SHIT metrosexual
> WTF is that??!!



 I lol'd


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Well...it looks like we are dealing with a kid. So Salami ulickem to you and goodbye.



My guess is he is just the alter ego of some jew within the IM jungle


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 5, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> My guess is he is just the alter ego of some jew within the IM jungle



Alot of that going on these days, IMO


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Alot of that going on these days, IMO



could be worse some have the alter ego of a women online, to avoid acting like a fag in real life



























 ***saney***


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Well...it looks like we are dealing with a kid. So Salami ulickem to you and goodbye.



u were looking for sex too?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah salami and bacon.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shit stain.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Shit stain.



shit stains allover that metrosexuals TOYS


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> shit stains allover that metrosexuals TOYS



Arabs kill their retarded. You know, strap bombs to them and send them into crowds? Why are you still alive? Go put on your vest and make your family goat proud.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Arabs kill their retarded. You know, strap bombs to them and send them into crowds? Why are you still alive? Go put on your vest and make your family goat proud.



after u my friend
u already have an illness called metrosexual


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> after u my friend
> u already have an illness called metrosexual



And you got goat shit on your dick, Get your mom or sister to lick it off.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And you got goat shit on your dick, Get your mom or sister to lick it off.



u should get your dad to deep throat u....his beard will tickle your balls


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And you got goat shit on your dick, Get your mom or sister to lick it off.



is that some type of satanic ritual?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 5, 2011)

Why don't you pull your hijab down around your neck and tie it real tight you shit stain


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And you got goat shit on your dick, Get your mom or sister to lick it off.



sounds like what bush and baphomet like to do in family meetings 

look up goarge washington statue and compare it to Baphomet 
he use to do it too


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

Saudichild89  If you are in the United States of America like your handle states  you should at least act like you respect the country that is protecting your ass.  In you homeland you don't have the right to even talk like you do on this forum.   Then you come to the Good ole USA and spew your vomit all over this forum.   You think you are doing Muslims any good my your lame threats on this forum?  All you talk about is how stupid and inferior everyone is here that you disagreee with.   You sure are giving us here a good view of how Muslims really think about Americans.    It might do you and your religeon a bit of good to not be so negative and hateful towards the people who allow you to live her in the Good ole USA that you seem to hate so much. 

As a Christian I can pray for you.  As A Muslim you threaten to kill me 

Light will always overcome darkness.  

Here is a little experiment for you.  Go into a dark room and turn on the "light" 
Where does the "darkness" go?   It hides from the "light" 

Are a real Muslims   Kind and loving and respectful of others, or just like we Americans seem to stereotype you as a Threatening, Hateful messenger of ill will

So Far All I have seen from you is Negative comments and threats. 

God bless and I will pray for you


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

american-with-a-red-face-and-high-blood-pressure said:


> Saudichild89  If you are in the United States of America like your handle states  you should at least act like you respect the country that is protecting your ass.  In you homeland you don't have the right to even talk like you do on this forum.   Then you come to the Good ole USA and spew your vomit all over this forum.   You think you are doing Muslims any good my your lame threats on this forum?  All you talk about is how stupid and inferior everyone is here that you disagreee with.   You sure are giving us here a good view of how Muslims really think about Americans.    It might do you and your religeon a bit of good to not be so negative and hateful towards the people who allow you to live her in the Good ole USA that you seem to hate so much.
> 
> As a Christian I can pray for you.  As A Muslim you threaten to kill me
> 
> ...



a threat to your history book?
and u know what?
dont tell me to leave 
we have evidence that Muslims have been in the so called new world before christopher columbus 
Hawaii comes from the arabic word hawa meaning wind...the island was known to be always windy so they gave it that name
Honolulu is actually 2 Arabic words together...hono = here...lulu = pearls
the Island was known to have lots of pearls the the Arab sailors would point at it in the map and say here are the pearls


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> a threat to your history book?
> and u know what?
> dont tell me to leave
> we have evidence that Muslims have been in the so called new world before christopher columbus
> ...


 

you threaten to hurt people.
I never said anything about history
Naitive Indians were here first. 
Also I did not say anything about you leaving either.
And what does Hawaii and Honolulu have to do with you being respecful? 
All I Asked was for you to show US how true Muslims act.  
you are doing a very good job of reinforcing our "stereotype" 

I'll pray for your soul


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You're a disgrace to all Muslims.


 
Agreed


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

jagbender said:


> you threaten to hurt people.
> I never said anything about history
> Naitive Indians were here first.
> Also I did not say anything about you leaving either.
> ...



pray for your brain as well


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I'll pray for your soul



It's a well known fact that Arabs don't have souls.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's a well known fact that Arabs don't have souls.



lets ask the church about metrosexuals


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> lets ask the church about metrosexuals



A one note poster. I bet your mother's proud.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

DOMS said:


> A one note poster. I bet your mother's proud.



your father is NOT proud


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 5, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> lets ask the church about metrosexuals



On a serious note, I've always wondered wtf is a metrosexual? a quick google search took me to this>>>>>>     google_search=metrosexual


wikipedia has to following about it



> Metrosexual is a neologism derived from metropolitan and heterosexual coined in 1994 describing a man (especially one living in a post-industrial, capitalist culture) who displays behavior stereotypically associated with homosexual men (such as a strong concern for his appearance), although he is not homosexual. Debate surrounds the term's use as a theoretical signifier of sex deconstruction and its associations with consumerism.




What in gods name is a metrosexual?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 5, 2011)

Its a straight man dressing as a fag.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Its a straight man dressing as a fag.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> pray for your brain as well


 

Best you have for a come back?

My brain works on a much higher level that yours. 

it is very hard to have a battle of witts with an un armed person 

I decline to play your childish games. 

Man up as show some respect around here or find some place else to spew your negative vomit. you act like a spoiled child not Saudischild. 



*Quotes from the Goriest Quran:*

*Qur'an (4:74) - "Let those fight in the way of Allah who sell the life of this world for the other. Whoso fighteth in the way of Allah, be he slain or be he victorious, on him We shall bestow a vast reward."*

*Qur'an (2:191-193) - "And slay them wherever ye find them, and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution [of Muslims] is worse than slaughter [of non-believers]...and fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah."*

*Qur'an (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"*

*Tabari 9:69 "Killing Unbelievers is a small matter to us" The words of Muhammad, prophet of Islam.*

*Ibn Ishaq: 327 - “Allah said, ‘A prophet must slaughter before collecting captives. A slaughtered enemy is driven from the land. Muhammad, you craved the desires of this world, its goods and the ransom captives would bring. But Allah desires killing them to manifest the religion.’”*

*Ibn Ishaq: 990 - Lest anyone think that cutting off someone's head while screaming 'Allah Akbar!' is a modern custom, here is an account of that very practice under Muhammad, who seems to approve.*

*Qur'an (2:244) - "Then fight in the cause of Allah, and know that Allah Heareth and knoweth all things."*

*Qur'an (2:216) - "Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know*
*not."*

*Qur'an (3:56) - "As to those who reject faith, I will punish them with terrible agony in this world and in the Hereafter, nor will they have anyone to help."*

*Qur'an (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority". This speaks directly of polytheists, yet it also includes Christians, since they believe in the Trinity (ie. what Muhammad incorrectly believed to be 'joining companions to Allah').*

*Qur'an (4:89) - "They but wish that ye should reject Faith, as they do, and thus be on the same footing (as they): But take not friends from their ranks until they flee in the way of Allah (From what is forbidden). But if they turn renegades, seize them and slay them wherever ye find them; and (in any case) take no friends or helpers from their ranks."*

*Qur'an (5:33) - "The punishment of those who wage war against Allah and His messenger and strive to make mischief in the land is only this, that they should be murdered or crucified or their hands and their feet should be cut off on opposite sides or they should be imprisoned; this shall be as a disgrace for them in this world, and in the hereafter they shall have a grievous chastisement"*

*Qur'an (9:5) - "So when the sacred months have passed away, then slay the idolaters wherever you find them, and take them captives and besiege them and lie in wait for them in every ambush.*

*Qur'an (9:29) - "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." "People of the Book" refers to Christians and Jews.*

*Qur'an (47:4) - "So when you meet in battle those who disbelieve, then smite the necks until when you have overcome them, then make (them) prisoners,"*

*Qur'an (48:29) - "Muhammad is the messenger of Allah. And those with him are hard (ruthless) against the disbelievers and merciful among themselves"*

*Bukhari (52:177) - Allah's Apostle said, "The Hour will not be established until you fight with the Jews, and the stone behind which a Jew will be hiding will say. "O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, so kill him."*

*Bukhari (52:220) - Allah's Apostle said... 'I have been made victorious with terror'*

*Qur'an (40:71-72) - When the fetters and the chains shall be on their necks; they shall be dragged Into boiling water, then in the fire shall they be burned*

*Qur'an (22:19-21) - But as for those who disbelieve, garments of fire will be cut out for them; boiling fluid will be poured down on their heads; Whereby that which is in their bellies, and their skins too, will be melted; And for them are hooked rods of iron*

*Qur'an (4:56) - Those who disbelieve Our revelations, We shall expose them to the Fire. As often as their skins are consumed We shall exchange them for fresh skins that they may taste the torment Lo! Allah is ever Mighty, Wise*

*Qur'an (56:92-94) - But if he is of the rejecters, the erring, then the welcome will be boiling water and roasting at hell-fire.*

*Ibn Ishaq: 327 - “Allah said, ‘A prophet must slaughter before collecting captives. A slaughtered enemy is driven from the land. Muhammad, you craved the desires of this world, its goods and the ransom captives would bring. But Allah desires killing them to manifest the religion.’”*

*Qur'an (2:191-193) - "And slay them wherever ye find them, and drive them out of the places whence they drove you out, for persecution [of Muslims] is worse than slaughter [of non-believers]...and fight them until persecution is no more, and religion is for Allah."*

*Ibn Ishaq: 990 - Lest anyone think that cutting off someone's head while screaming 'Allah Akbar!' is a modern custom, here is an account of that very practice under Muhammad, who seems to approve.*

*Qur'an (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them".*

*" No Muslim should be killed for killing a Kafir" (infidel). Sahih Al-Bukhari Vol. 9:50*

*P.S. Most muslims will resort to saying that jihad means struggle. In that case Hitler's book Mein Kempf also means My Struggle. If you read Hitler's book you will know that his struggle were the Jews and likewise if you read the quran it's the kafirs .*

*What you should also know about the Kitman technique. Kitman is close to Taqqiya (complete lies) but rather than outright dissimulation, it consists in telling only part of the truth, with “mental reservation” justifying the omission of the rest (adjustment, deception etc, anything short of a full-blown lie). *

*For example when a Muslim maintains that “jihad” really means “a struggle/spiritual struggle” and fails to add that this particular definition is a recent invention in Islam (little more than a century old), he misleads by holding back the true violent nature of jihad, and is therefore practicing “kitman*



*






 (Does the qur'an promotes hate speech towards the non-believers)))!!!! *


we encourage free speech and defend evertone's right to express unpopular points of views.But we do not permit hate speech 
(speech which attacks or demeans agoup based on race or ethnic orgin,religion, disability, gender,age,veteran status and sexual orientation/gender identity). ​ 


THE ISLAM LIE


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Best you have for a come back?
> 
> My brain works on a much higher level that yours.
> 
> ...



everything is out of context hahaaaa 
and yes Islam is a way of LIFE...it teaches u rules from how to wipe your ass to how to fight wars...unlike christianity FAITH AND THATS IT....

why dont u post a quran verse that states KILL JEWS AND CHRISTIANS HA?
how about forced marriage? hahhaaaa 

or how about posting the whole context ha? 
like am about to do with the bible 

Judges 16  
24-31

24And when the people saw him, they praised their god: for they said, Our god hath delivered into our hands our enemy, and the destroyer of our country, which slew many of us.

 25And it came to pass, when their hearts were merry, that they said, Call for Samson, that he may make us sport. And they called for Samson out of the prison house; and he made them sport: and they set him between the pillars.

 26And Samson said unto the lad that held him by the hand, Suffer me that I may feel the pillars whereupon the house standeth, that I may lean upon them.

 27Now the house was full of men and women; and all the lords of the Philistines were there; and there were upon the roof about three thousand men and women, that beheld while Samson made sport.

 28And Samson called unto the LORD, and said, O Lord God, remember me, I pray thee, and strengthen me, I pray thee, only this once, O God, that I may be at once avenged of the Philistines for my two eyes.

 29And Samson took hold of the two middle pillars upon which the house stood, and on which it was borne up, of the one with his right hand, and of the other with his left.

 30And Samson said, Let me die with the Philistines. And he bowed himself with all his might; and the house fell upon the lords, and upon all the people that were therein. So the dead which he slew at his death were more than they which he slew in his life.

 31Then his brethren and all the house of his father came down, and took him, and brought him up, and buried him between Zorah and Eshtaol in the buryingplace of Manoah his father. And he judged Israel twenty years.


2 pillars?
3000 dead????!!!!
let me die with the Palestinians?????!!!!!!!!


almost sounds like 9/11


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> What in gods name is a metrosexual?




I got called that once by a hick because all my clothes are nice. I don't wear clothes that have any stains or rips. Oh, and because I use gel in my hair.

I though it was hilarious, so I used it as my descriptor.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

*


saudichild89 said:



why dont u post a quran verse that states KILL JEWS AND CHRISTIANS HA?
how about forced marriage? 

Click to expand...

 
* 
*Qur'an (8:12) - "I will cast terror into the hearts of those who disbelieve. Therefore strike off their heads and strike off every fingertip of them"*

*Tabari 9:69 "Killing Unbelievers is a small matter to us" The words of Muhammad, prophet of Islam.*

The Jews call 'Uzair a son of God, and the Christians call Christ the son of God. That is but a saying from their mouth; (in this) they but imitate what the unbelievers of old used to say. God's curse be on them; how they are deluded away from the Truth! They take their priests and their anchorites to be their lords in derogation of God, and (they take as their Lord) Christ the son of Mary. Yet they were commanded to worship but One God: there is no god but He. Praise and glory to Him! (Far is He) from having the partners they associate (with Him)" (9:30-31).


As far as the Qu'ran there is nothing statinng that a women if forced to marry. I did not mention that? what is your point? 

The Qu'ran states that women cannot me forced to marry but also has the provision of "If it does get forced upon her"

Who is Forcing marriage Un religeious Muslims? 
Can the woman divorce herself from a forced marriage upon her?
As we've seen above, it is clearly forbidden in Islam to force women into marriage. But in case this ever should happen or have happened already to any woman, then Islam allows for her to divorce herself from the man she was forced to marry. Let us read the following:
Narrated Abdullah ibn Abbas: "A virgin came to the Prophet (peace_be_upon_him) and mentioned that her father had married her against her will, so the Prophet (peace_be_upon_him) allowed her to exercise her choice. (Translation of Sunan Abu-Dawud, Marriage (Kitab Al-Nikah), Book 11, Number 2091)" 
The choice that our beloved Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him gave to the woman is she can either remain married to the man, or divorce herself from him.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> *why dont u post a quran verse that states KILL JEWS AND CHRISTIANS HA?*
> *how about forced marriage? *


 



*The Qur’an encourages murder:*

"But when the forbidden months are past, then fight and slay the Pagans wherever ye find them, an seize them, beleaguer them, and lie in wait for them in every stratagem (of war); but if they repent, and establish regular prayers and practise regular charity, then open the way for them: for Allah is Oft-forgiving, Most Merciful." 
Qur’an 9:5 
"Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." 
Qur’an 9:29 

*The Qur’an promotes hate of Christians:*

"O ye who believe! take not the Jews and the Christians for your friends and protectors: They are but friends and protectors to each other. And he amongst you that turns to them (for friendship) is of them. Verily Allah guideth not a people unjust." Qur’an 5:51 
"O ye who believe! take not for friends and protectors those who take your religion for a mockery or sport,- whether among those who received the Scripture before you, or among those who reject Faith; but fear ye Allah, if ye have faith (indeed)." 
Qur’an 5:57 
"Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." 
Qur’an 9:29 
"Those who reject (Truth), among the People of the Book and among the Polytheists, will be in Hell-Fire, to dwell therein (for aye). They are the worst of creatures." 
Qur’an 98:6 

*The Qur’an promotes beating of wives:*
"Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has given the one more (strength) than the other, and because they support them from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient, and guard in (the husband's) absence what Allah would have them guard. As to those women on whose part ye fear disloyalty and ill-conduct, admonish them (first), (Next), refuse to share their beds, (And last) beat them (lightly); but if they return to obedience, seek not against them Means (of annoyance): For Allah is Most High, great (above you all)." 
Qur’an 4:34 
"If any of your women are guilty of lewdness, Take the evidence of four (Reliable) witnesses from amongst you against them; and if they testify, confine them to houses until death do claim them, or Allah ordain for them some (other) way." 
Qur’an 4:15


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

your an Idiot.......
no where dose the quran states killing Jews and Christians are u fukin retarded or what in the world is wrong with u 

these verses u are stating are talking about the pagans in Mecca that were chasing after the prophet Mohammeds PBUHs followers and killing them torturing them and forcing them to denounce Islam...WHY? 
because they immediately saw islam spreading like wild fire 

just like NATO and Ghaddafi today


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

and stop copying and pasting its fukin lame 

and the hadith u posted about the FORCED marriage...actually proves my point 
what the prophet mohammed PBUH did was perfect 
what do u expect him to do?
kill the father or turn back time?
he just actually gave them the right to divorce while your bigs and monkey ancestors were accusing them of being a witch and they have no souls 

plz plz PRAY FOR YOUR BRAIN 

God also listens and answers to the infidel


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

My brain if fine. 

Not once did I call you names there you go!

Showing us how loving and tolerant you muslims are 


GO AHEAD AND POST SOME MORE CRAP!  I HAVE A LIFE TO LIVE 


LMFOA


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> Allah ackbar!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

and when the quran says cut off their fingertips...that actually means their supplies


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

and no God didnt say dont make friends with Jews and Christians....no 
its actually dont take them as allies before the Muslim


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 6, 2011)

allies and protectors

now that libya accepted Natos help....and if the rebels dont get it straightened up 
Ghddafi is gonna use that against them....he is gonna tell the ignorant Muslims they are NATOs friends 

and america is gonna light up some fireworks just to shut ppl up and say look....we are helping the Innocent 

and BAM Ghaddafi or someone similar is in power 

and america will never set foot in there...because Ghaddafi is what they actually want in reality...watch them say...we cant go in there we are broke...when in reality if Israel was threatened they will with no problem keep plundering deeper and deeper in to your wallet


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll kill all you faggots if you don't shut up.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'll kill all you faggots if you don't shut up.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'll kill all you faggots if you don't shut up.



Do it!!!


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, you have received -47733 reputation points from saudichild89.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
infedle

Regards,
saudichild89



I proved that the Muslim is a Kind and loving Person with respect and honor


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine was better:



> Hi, you have received a jihad from saudichild89.
> The jihad was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## jagbender (Apr 6, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Mine was better:


 
Jihad reps


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 6, 2011)

I like that infidel is spelled wrong.  Any good terrorist worth his weight knows its not infedle, its INFIDEL.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> I like that infidel is spelled wrong.  Any good terrorist worth his weight knows its not infedle, *its INFIDEL.*



But they _probably _spell it... الكفرة 

Or maybe not.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 6, 2011)

or sounds like this






YouTube Video


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread has too many wins and too many fails.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> But they _probably _spell it... الكفرة
> 
> Or maybe not.



u got that right 
only with an S in the end for more than one infidel


----------



## jagbender (Apr 7, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> or sounds like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Funny


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Hi, you have received -47733 reputation points from saudichild89.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...




I got negged also but his neg stones barely scrathed my shields, I just neg napalmed the camel dick sucker  and will continue till he's in the minus.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> This thread has too many wins and too many fails.



saudichild89 is the only fail here, as I said before there are plenty of decent Muslims around this kid isn't one of them.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 7, 2011)

Pork Missiles launched!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

1 Samuel 15:3
Now go, attack the Amalekites and totally destroy everything that belongs to them. Do not spare them; put to death men and women, children and infants, cattle and sheep, camels and donkeys.'"

[Genesis 19:31-36]
And the elder said to the younger Our father is old, and there is no man left on the earth, to come in unto us after the manner of the whole earth. Come, let us make him drunk with wine, and let us lie with him, that we may preserve seed of our father.
And they made their father drink wine that night: and the elder went in and lay with her father: but he perceived not neither when his daughter lay down, nor when she rose up. And the next day the elder said to the younger: Behold I lay last night with my father, let us make him drink wine also to night, and thou shalt lie with him, that we may save seed of our father. They made their father drink wine that night also, and the younger daughter went in, and lay with him: and neither then did he perceive when she lay down, nor when she rose up. So the two daughters of Lot were with child by their father.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yesterday, 07:41 AM	  
DOMS
Metrosexual
Elite Member



DOMS _

Join Date: Jul 2004
Location: In a van, down by the river...
Posts: 25,378


Reputation: 390961707
Photos: 1
New reputation!
Hi, you have received -1861992 reputation points from DOMS.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
For goat raping.

Regards,
DOMS

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

notice yesterday 07:41AM 
HE started with the negative BS 
what a metrosexual u are


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> notice yesterday 07:41AM
> HE started with the negative BS
> what a metrosexual u are



I realize you Muslims aren't allowed to have a sense of humor, so let me explain.

If someone makes a self-deprecating joke, using it as some sort of "gotcha" and trying to make a joke about it just isn't funny. 

You're Muslim so you can't really understand, but give it your best shot. Or best explosion. Or best goat rape. Or whatever it is that you Muslims try to do your best at.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I realize you Muslims aren't allowed to have a sense of humor, so let me explain.
> 
> If someone makes a self-deprecating joke, using it as some sort of "gotcha" and trying to make a joke about it just isn't funny.
> 
> You're Muslim so you can't really understand, but give it your best shot. Or best explosion. Or best goat rape. Or whatever it is that you Muslims try to do your best at.



americans dont have sense of humor....they are not humans....we shouldent allow them to use our oxygen....
BTW u found water on mars??!!.....ok than go there....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> BTW u found water on mars??!!.....ok than go there....



Wait, let's make sure I understand this correctly. 

You're giving the US shit for having a _space program_ that's finding stuff on _other planets_? This from a guy who peoples' greatest recent discovery is that you can tag team a donkey?

Who's awesome?

Not you.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Wait, let's make sure I understand this correctly.
> 
> You're giving the US shit for having a _space program_ that's finding stuff on _other planets_? This from a guy who peoples' greatest recent discovery is that you can tag team a donkey?
> 
> ...



O YAH....well take out the telescope and take a look at the moon....u will find the banner of sharia law 

BYE METRO 
am going to workout


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> O YAH....well take out the telescope and take a look at the moon....u will find the banner of sharia law



Agoatfuckersayswhat? 



saudichild89 said:


> BYE METRO
> am going to workout



Have a good workout. You better come back with a PR!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Funny



so u say u studyd the bible?

whats wrong?
u cant face the devilish verses I quoted?

I never went to school for the bible 
I have taken quran classes as a kid...but it was only how to read they never went deep (we were kids) 

but you know what?
I can prove anything that islam stands for with the bible


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Wait, let's make sure I understand this correctly.
> 
> You're giving the US shit for having a _space program_ that's finding stuff on _other planets_? This from a guy who peoples' greatest recent discovery is that you can tag team a donkey?
> 
> ...



God gives the infidel the science and the technology...so the muslim can say...hey look God mentioned it in the Quran (this makes the quran miracle ever lasting...better than telling the infidel the red sea was split in half)   

and also....the Internet and TV u guys invented helps Islam spread like wild fire....I mean why would God chooses it to be the last religion for all of man kind and not spread the message....do u know what am saying??!!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> God gives the infidel the science and the technology...so the muslim can say...hey look God mentioned it in the Quran (this makes the quran miracle ever lasting...better than telling the infidel the red sea was split in half)



So Allah gave the good stuff the non-believers and wrote it down so that you won't forget it? That's just cruel.



saudichild89 said:


> and also....the Internet and TV u guys invented helps Islam spread like wild fire....I mean why would God chooses it to be the last religion for all of man kind and not spread the message....do u know what am saying??!!



No shit. People around the world are just flocking to Islam. What with all the animal raping, child raping, woman demeaning, suicide bombings, and beheadings that they do getting shown on the Internet.

Plus we get to learn that you can't do. Link drink alcohol, eat pork, eat shellfish, shave, pick a husband, watch porn, live in nice country unless it belongs to someone else, and generally anything else that might be fun.

I mean, who the hell doesn't want to be part of *that*.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

so u deny the truth for pork and alcohol and u want to catch an STD....good for u 
I will try some of the above every once in a while (except for the pork)...
but I will never deny the truth....thank u


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> u want to catch an STD



I don't think you understand what porn is, so I'll put it in terms you can understand. 

It's like when you see a video of a woman doing something naughty. Like showing her ankle. You _see_ it, but you don't actually _touch_ it. 

I swear, between having to explain basic concepts to you, and your people's propensity for blowing up ancient statues, I don't know how all fuckers don't just choke on your tongues.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I don't think you understand what porn is, so I'll put it in terms you can understand.
> 
> It's like when you see a video of a woman doing something naughty. Like showing her ankle. You _see_ it, but you don't actually _touch_ it.
> 
> I swear, between having to explain basic concepts to you, and your people's propensity for blowing up ancient statues, I don't know how all fuckers don't just choke on your tongues.



huh?????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 7, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I don't think you understand what porn is, so I'll put it in terms you can understand.
> 
> It's like when you see a video of a woman doing something naughty. Like showing her ankle. You _see_ it, but you don't actually _touch_ it.
> 
> I swear, between having to explain basic concepts to you, and your people's propensity for blowing up ancient statues, I don't know how all fuckers don't just choke on your tongues.



u want to watch porky the pig getting porked on TV....u fukin sick american


----------



## DOMS (Apr 7, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> u want to watch porky the pig getting porked on TV....u fukin sick american



I'll give you a 'C' on creativity, but overall it's an 'F'.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 7, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> u want to watch porky the pig getting porked on TV....u fukin sick american



No, we want to see Nasima lose the veil and get porked by a nigger with an 11" pole.  You'll never understand.


----------



## edp71u528 (Apr 7, 2011)

where are the pictures of the goats raped during the protest?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> sounds like what bush and baphomet like to do in family meetings
> 
> look up goarge washington statue and compare it to Baphomet
> he use to do it too



what was bush reading in the class room during 9/11
The Pet Goat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

MWAHAHA


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> sounds like what bush and baphomet like to do in family meetings
> 
> look up goarge washington statue and compare it to Baphomet
> he use to do it too



what was bush reading in the class room during 9/11?
The Pet Goat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

MWAHAHA


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> what was bush reading in the class room during 9/11?
> The Pet Goat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> MWAHAHA



Today, 10:39 AM	  
BlueLineFish
Registered User



BlueLineFish Whiskey Tango Foxtrot

Join Date: Feb 2011
Location: New Jersey
Gender: 
Posts: 107


Reputation: 47059373
New reputation!
Hi, you have received -235298 reputation points from BlueLineFish.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
negged because u r still alive

Regards,
BlueLineFish

Note: This is an automated message.

hahahahaaaaa 
they know am a big fish...


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 8, 2011)

Quran
36:12. Verily We shall give life to the dead, and We record that which they send before and that which they leave behind, and of all things have We taken account in a clear Book (of evidence).


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2011)

Quran
10:19. And I'll shall give all the good shit like electronics and modern medicine to the unbelievers. And verily, I shall write it down here so that you donkey fuckers shall not forget it.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 10, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Quran
> 10:19. And I'll shall give all the good shit like electronics and modern medicine to the unbelievers. And verily, I shall write it down here so that you donkey fuckers shall not forget it.



actually no
chapter 10
verse 19 stats 

10/19. Mankind was but one nation, but differed (later). Had it not been for a word that went forth before from thy Lord, their differences would have been settled between them.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Apr 10, 2011)

What about the part in the Quran (Koran), that says is you meet someone on the road and he is a muslim, let him pass, if he is not and will not convert, strike him down???????????????????


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ladyhawke said:


> What about the part in the Quran (Koran), that says is you meet someone on the road and he is a muslim, let him pass, if he is not and will not convert, strike him down???????????????????



what?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

41.53. We will show them Our manifest signs (proofs) in the horizons of the universe and within their own selves, until it will become manifest to them that it (the Qur'ān) is indeed the truth. Is it not sufficient (as proof) that your Lord is a witness over all things (just as He is witnessed to by all things)?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

u cant deny the miracle that JUST happened in this thread


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

cricket cricket.....on the unbelievers side


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 11, 2011)

saudichild89 likes to watch his sister play with the little man in the canoe.  That helps him get his micro boner going so he can dry hump a camel.  

Mohammed ran around the desert with anal beads up his ass.  He thought their clacking around was allah talking to him.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 11, 2011)

Look what I got from shield-of-islam!



> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from shield-of-islam.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 11, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> saudichild89 likes to watch his sister play with the little man in the canoe.  That helps him get his micro boner going so he can dry hump a camel.
> 
> Mohammed ran around the desert with anal beads up his ass.  He thought their clacking around was allah talking to him.



 fucking hilaroius.


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but all this Muslim bashing is making me hungry.

Time for a pig sandwich.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 11, 2011)

A nice BLT with extra bacon!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> A nice BLT with extra bacon!



A BLT with garlic mayonnaise and thick cut apple-wood bacon on sourdough.


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 11, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> A nice BLT with extra bacon!



Served over a bed of shredded korans (to soak up the grease)


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2011)

I just had this sandwich for dinner.  Truly, it was worthy of a Homer Simpson, "Gaaaaa!"



DOMS said:


> A BLT with garlic mayonnaise and thick cut apple-wood bacon on sourdough.


----------

